# Supa Spence "Grasshoppa" Journal



## Simply_Michael (Nov 1, 2010)

First and foremost thank you BUILT. I decided to take ur challenge and rather than reinvent the wheel i would just take the lead.
Also thanks again to superTed and Juggernaut for inspiring me to do it . I will.

Name: Spence 
Height: 5'6
Weight: 169 (after a high carb halloween)
Bodyfat: 17ish (no way to measure i just go by mirror.) 
Waist: 33
8 weeks of Test @ 500 a week (16 week run) 
Goals:
Lower the bodyfat to a 6 pack abs . would be first time in my life 
************************
*Day 1: Horizontal push pull, calves, and abs*
Thickness-Back:
Rack pulls 
5??5=205 pounds (go up in weight)
question: Back gets very very tight lower any tips to alieve the pain 

Bent-over barbell rows 
2x8=115 pounds 
1x7=115 pounds (stay at weight)

Cybex Rows 
3??12=110 pounds (go up in weight)

Chest:
Flat bench 
5??5=135 pounds (go up in weight)

Incline dumbbell press 
3??8=45 pounds (go up in weight)

Free motion dual cable flyes 
3??12=20 pounds (go up in weight)

Calves: 
Standing calf raises 
3??12=110 pounds (go up in weight)

Abs: 
Total ab core with weighted assist 
12x=45 pounds
9x=45 pounds
8x=45 pounds 

Awesome work out . actually thought i was going to puke at one point . thanks in advance to those who have answered the question. Workout took 1 hour 10 minutes.
I really am hitting it harder now with new focus. Gym tomorrow thanks for joining me in my journey !


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks appreciate you joining I'm balls to the wall now ,feel free to offer me any suggestions or tips to 



rippedgolfer said:


> Nice work


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 2, 2010)

*Day 2: Quad dominant, hamstring accessory. Biceps.*
*Quads:*
Full squats 
5??5=225 pounds (go up)

Leg press 
3??8=305 pounds (go up )

*Hamstrings:*
Leg curls 
3x12=152 pounds
1x10=152 pounds (stay)

*Biceps:*
Seated alternating bicep curls 
5??5=35 pounds (go up)
dont know why but these were killer! so diffrent than standing up 

Hammer curls 
3??12=25 pounds (go up )

After that i did 3 laps in the gym i think its one mile . but legs was just jello. then i did steam suana for 30 minutes . body feeling good !


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2010)

You can try the bicep curls standing if you prefer them - I've moved toward standing curls now that my lower back has "issues". 

Speaking of which, with the rack deads, you can try off the floor deads if you like. Try to keep the weight very close to your body. The farther out it is, the more torque and hence strain you will feel on your lower back.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

If you really want to isolate the bi's do them sitting on an incline bench at about a 45. Takes almost all possibility of cheating with upperbody momentum out of it. And gives an awesome stretch.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 2, 2010)

excellent thanks I appreciate the advise ! and u rock 



Built said:


> You can try the bicep curls standing if you prefer them - I've moved toward standing curls now that my lower back has "issues".
> 
> Speaking of which, with the rack deads, you can try off the floor deads if you like. Try to keep the weight very close to your body. The farther out it is, the more torque and hence strain you will feel on your lower back.


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> If you really want to isolate the bi's do them sitting on an incline bench at about a 45. Takes almost all possibility of cheating with upperbody momentum out of it. And gives an awesome stretch.



Ooooh, yes! That one's a killer; in fact, it's in my bicep workout: 
Got Built? » Baby Got… Biceps!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Ooooh, yes! That one's a killer; in fact, it's in my bicep workout:
> Got Built? » Baby Got??? Biceps!


 
You would be amazed how many people use the incline as a baby preacher bench instead of sitting on it if you don't specify it. 

Nice article by the way.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome thanks for the tip ! thanks for joining me in my new journey 



omerta2010 said:


> If you really want to isolate the bi's do them sitting on an incline bench at about a 45. Takes almost all possibility of cheating with upperbody momentum out of it. And gives an awesome stretch.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 4, 2010)

*Day 3: Vertical push-pull, calves, abs*
*Width-Back:*
Chins 5??5 
4x5= Bodyweight with 2.5 strapped around waist
1x3=bodyweight with 2.5 pounds strapped around waist (stay)
PR never done with weight !!! 
also what can i do to help with grip so i don't fall off so easy hanging there lol 
Hammer Strength iso lateral high rows 3??8
3x8=75 pounds (go up)
Hammer Strength pullovers 3??12
3x12=90 pounds (go up)

*Shoulders:* 
warm up with bent over side laterals 3??10
3x10=15 pounds (go up)
Standing Military Press 5??5
1x115 pounds 
4x105 pounds (go up)
Standing side laterals 3??8
3x8=10 pounds (go up) shoulder was burning!

*Calves:* 
Seated calf raises 3??10
3x10=70 pounds (go up)

*Abs: *
techno gym total abs machine 3x12
3x12=50 pounds (go up)

what are best weighted ab exercises in your opinion? (weighted recommended )

*Cardio*
Treadmill 
incline: 10
speed: 3.5 
Duration: 10 minutes then calves cramp ..will work up to 30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> *Day 3: Vertical push-pull, calves, abs*
> *Width-Back:*
> Chins 5??5
> 4x5= Bodyweight with 2.5 strapped around waist
> ...


 
I'd tried a few different kinds of straps but these are my favorite, I use the 1000-PLS, you can find them pretty cheap on amazon. 
Schiek, Inc. - Lifting Straps


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks so much for the tip and ordering them tomorrow 



omerta2010 said:


> I'd tried a few different kinds of straps but these are my favorite, I use the 1000-PLS, you can find them pretty cheap on amazon.
> Schiek, Inc. - Lifting Straps


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2010)

You'll have to try a bunch of different things for abs. One would be to do 'em lying back over a BOSU ball, with a dumbbell held on it's end on your chest.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 4, 2010)

excellent will do thanks!! 



Built said:


> You'll have to try a bunch of different things for abs. One would be to do 'em lying back over a BOSU ball, with a dumbbell held on it's end on your chest.


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2010)

Lemme know how it works for you. When I do them, I kinda sit on the edge of the BOSU, almost on the floor, and drape myself over it so the arch hits the small of my back. The weight - I've tried a plate, but once you're up to a 45 you feel like you're driving a bus. 

Sit the weight on its end and hold it like a handle. Crunch partway up and imagine you're trying to plant your face on the ceiling. Hold for a moment, and lower. 

Try three sets of 8-12, see how that feels.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 10, 2010)

*Day 4: Hamstring dominant, quad accessory. Triceps.*
*Hamstrings/glutes:*
Romanian Deadlifts 5??5
5x5=205 pounds (go up tad)
No matter how close bar to legs and puff out chest i did lower back still sore oh well 

Good mornings  3??8
3x8=45 pounds (go up!) back was still sore.but did it 

*Quads:*
Walking lunges  3??12-20
20 pounds each hand-- x12,x9,x8 legs fried .. i suck at these 

*Triceps:*
Dips  5??5
5x5= with bodyweight (go up add 5 pounds to waist)

Cable pressdowns 3??8-12
60 pounds x12 reps ,x9,x8

Good to be back in gym . caught the flu . it happens once a year . but over that then niece caught ill so watched her for my brother so busy busy but family first ! other than that back is still touchy not sure how to fix that or solve it but will go up little by little so i don't pull anything . other than that excellent day !


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

As your lower back gets stronger it'll feel more normal. But it's always involved at least some in the RLDL's. 

RLDL's and Good Mornings in order like that it's going to take a while until it stops being really sore on that second exercise. Just my $.02

Good job getting back at it, sorry to hear about everybody getting sick.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 10, 2010)

Really appreciate you following my log thanks for the tips. Anything you recommend to do to get my core stronger 



omerta2010 said:


> As your lower back gets stronger it'll feel more normal. But it's always involved at least some in the RLDL's.
> 
> RLDL's and Good Mornings in order like that it's going to take a while until it stops being really sore on that second exercise. Just my $.02
> 
> Good job getting back at it, sorry to hear about everybody getting sick.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, I like following along. Everybody has different experiences and we all learn by sharing what we know, sometimes it works others it doesn't. 

JennyB has a whole core workout in my journal on around page 5. But that was way advanced as I hadn't ever done core other than ab work. And because my balance sucked I've been focusing on these in the vid. and after 2 month I've gone from feet just on the floor, to a foot stool, and now I've finally made it up to doing them on the ball. 





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 15, 2010)

*Day 1: Horizontal push pull, calves, and abs*
Thickness-Back:
Rack pulls 
5??5=210 pounds (stay)

Bent-over barbell rows 
3x8=115 pounds (go up)

Hammer Strength Iso-Lat Low Rows 
2??12=80 pounds 
1x8=80 pounds (iso means each arm. stay)

Chest:
Flat bench 
5??5=145 pounds (go up in weight)

Incline dumbbell press 
3??8=50 pounds (go up in weight)
funny more energy is spent gettin in set up then lifting it 

cable flyes 
3??12=40 pounds (go up in weight)

Calves: 
Standing calf raises 
3??12=135 pounds (go up in weight)

Abs: 
Total ab core with weighted assist 
On one of those blue balls layed back and with a 15 pound over head !
x15,x12,x15 
thanks Built for the tip def fried the abs ! McLovin it !
Cardio:
Incline: 10
Speed:3.5 
Duration: 6 minutes then shin splints ..will work up to 30 min .

good workout. Sorry havent been around as you know my niece is my life and she has had a 103 degree temp for a week and a day. So my bro and I been taking shifts watching her. so she's been my life for a week . but back and posting and busting PR's

as promised added 50 mg of Dbol 90 minutes before working out and will continue for end of my cycle


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, hope your niece gets better soon.

On the shin splints, make sure you have a good pair of shoe's. That made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 15, 2010)

this friday i am gettin new ones . so fun times shopping . any recommendations?



omerta2010 said:


> Wow, hope your niece gets better soon.
> 
> On the shin splints, make sure you have a good pair of shoe's. That made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 16, 2010)

*Day 2: Quad dominant, hamstring accessory. Biceps.
Quads:*
Full squats 
5??5=235 pounds (go up)

Leg press 
3??8=325 pounds (go up )

*Hamstrings:*
Leg curls 
2x12=100 pounds
1x10=100 pounds (stay)

*Biceps:*
Seated alternating bicep curls 
5??5=40 pounds (go up)

Hammer curls 
1??12=25 pounds 
1x8=25 pounds (burnt out lol stay)

awesome work out and totally feeling it . tomorrow cardio ! woot 
Dbol is king . took 90 minutes before work out and man i felt beastly ....GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## coolazice (Nov 17, 2010)

JW, why don't you switch to a different exercise or exercises for cardio that won't hurt your shins so much? You could hop on a bike one day, do the StairMaster the next and and perhaps the treadmill every 3rd workout. Just an idea bud.

Hope that fever breaks soon and your niece gets better! I hate seeing and hearing about kids being sick!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm stubborn and wanna beat it ! + I think treadmill incline does the most bang for the buck any thoughts 




coolazice said:


> JW, why don't you switch to a different exercise or exercises for cardio that won't hurt your shins so much? You could hop on a bike one day, do the StairMaster the next and and perhaps the treadmill every 3rd workout. Just an idea bud.
> 
> Hope that fever breaks soon and your niece gets better! I hate seeing and hearing about kids being sick!


----------



## Built (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm with omerta - ditch the activity that irritates your shins and let them heal. You're on gear, they should heal fast. 

Speaking of which, maybe the lower back pain is a pump - you're on dbol. Does the pain go away after your set is done, or is it lower back DOMS? If it's DOMS, your back will get stronger and you won't notice it. If it's not DOMS, you've got lower back pumps. Try taurine. 

Glad you liked the BOSU crunches.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 17, 2010)

getting taurine then ! thanks built and that makes 2 people about the shin splints so as my mom says ....when two or more people agree then word is born . so will switch is there a preference that u would recommend built? and it probably is back pump now i think about it 


Built said:


> I'm with omerta - ditch the activity that irritates your shins and let them heal. You're on gear, they should heal fast.
> 
> Speaking of which, maybe the lower back pain is a pump - you're on dbol. Does the pain go away after your set is done, or is it lower back DOMS? If it's DOMS, your back will get stronger and you won't notice it. If it's not DOMS, you've got lower back pumps. Try taurine.
> 
> Glad you liked the BOSU crunches.


----------



## Built (Nov 17, 2010)

Try cycling for now, or rowing.


----------



## coolazice (Nov 17, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> I'm stubborn and wanna beat it ! + I think treadmill incline does the most bang for the buck any thoughts


 
I can totally understand wanting to conquer the treadmill, but have you ever spent any time on a StairMaster or running stairs? As long as your shins are acting up I wouldn't recommend actually running stairs, but you could always experiment with a StairMaster, rowing or cycling. Give them a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 17, 2010)

will do think i will try cycling guess will do it Low intensity for 30 minutes...unless jury recommends soemthing else 



coolazice said:


> I can totally understand wanting to conquer the treadmill, but have you ever spent any time on a StairMaster or running stairs? As long as your shins are acting up I wouldn't recommend actually running stairs, but you could always experiment with a StairMaster, rowing or cycling. Give them a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 19, 2010)

*Day 3: Vertical push-pull, calves, abs*
*Width-Back:*
Chins 
body weight x5,x5,x5,x4,x3 (go up)

Dumbbell rows 
60 pounds x8,x8,x8 (go up)

Hammer Strength pullovers 3??12
3x12=90 pounds 

*Shoulders:* 
warm up with bent over side laterals
20 pounds x8,x8,x8 (go up )

Standing Military Press 
125 pounds x5,x5,x5,x3,x2 (stay)

Standing side laterals 
15 pounds x8,x8,x6 (stay)

*Calves:* 
Seated calf raises
90 pounds x10,x10,x10 (go up)

*Abs: *
on the big blue ball 
20 pounds dumbbell overhead and crunch x12,x12,x12 (go up)
does this work the lower abs too ..if not what weighted exercise would u recommend?

no cardio today . one of those days i wasnt in it . but other than that i am doing well. but awesome day . dbol is gawd lol


----------



## Built (Nov 20, 2010)

Lower abs, hmmm. I understand you can get them to fire incrementally somehow, but what always seems to hit 'em hard for me is - of all things - chins, and very short sprints.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 8, 2010)

*Day 1: Horizontal push pull, calves, and abs
*Thickness-Back:
T-Bar Rows
5??5=90 pounds (go up)

Seated Cable Rows 
3x8=100 pounds (go up)

Hammer Strength Iso-Lat Low Rows 
70 pounds x12,x7,x5  (iso means each arm. stay)

Chest:
Flat bench 
5??5=135 pounds (go up in weight)

Incline Barbell Press 
3??8=115 pounds (go up in weight)

Cable Flyes 
3??12=15 pounds (go up in weight)

Calves: 
Seated Calf Raises
90 pounds x10,x12,x11

Abs: 
Total ab core with weighted assist 
On one of those blue balls layed back and with a 17.5 pound over head 
x12,x12,x11

Been awhile gang i got real sick ..2 weeks flu and then also niece has been running 103 degree's temp she is still not well so thats what i have been doing but things are on the mend and continue to rock it in the gym


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 28, 2010)

gang im still here with the holidays i haven't blogg'd due to real busy and working crazy overtime but rest assured im still training hard 


built ...i wanna say thanks again for everything if u still read this !

oh yeah docs told me to stay off feet treadmill anything for 3 days due to i guess older age i get flat foots been giving me extreme pain . so i bought new shoes :

http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...-DAC0-DF11-92F8-0019B9C04BE4&mr:referralID=NA

so we shall see


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well hope you had fun with the family over the hoidays.

on the shoes you can also check out the Asics gel are really good as well. Those seemed to help a freind of mine who was having foot pain on the treadmill.

Good luck and hope things ease up a bit for the new year.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks man appreciate it . even though i had horrible christmas family issues. and then i shunned christmas due to bro x wife but i felt good about it . but thanks lookin into buying a second pair of shoes . but anyhow thanks and i am starting training with T in jan so will be fun . 




omerta2010 said:


> Well hope you had fun with the family over the hoidays.
> 
> on the shoes you can also check out the Asics gel are really good as well. Those seemed to help a freind of mine who was having foot pain on the treadmill.
> 
> Good luck and hope things ease up a bit for the new year.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> thanks man appreciate it . even though i had horrible christmas family issues. and then i shunned christmas due to bro x wife but i felt good about it . but thanks lookin into buying a second pair of shoes . but anyhow thanks and i am starting training with T in jan so will be fun .


 
Dang I hate the drama stuff. 

who's T? I noticed it in your signature but not sure what it is all about.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 28, 2010)

opps can't click it i will find the link . he does personal training and i am doing a 30 day trial with im and trying to get into single digits . so i figured i aint hit it yet and im smart enuf to gleen on someones else knowledge for now to see whats not working and why . 



omerta2010 said:


> Dang I hate the drama stuff.
> 
> who's T? I noticed it in your signature but not sure what it is all about.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 28, 2010)

Team T  (now u can click )


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

It'll be intersting to see how it goes. I'll be watching and following along.


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey cool - I'll be very interested to see how T's training works out for you.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks im working up the funds for a whole year. but believe me built i love ur baby got back. and trust will always be the one i do so easy . but hope ur doing well built .  so when ur book or app>????



Built said:


> Hey cool - I'll be very interested to see how T's training works out for you.


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL - I gotta write something that pays me, don't I. Too damned busy with the day job/life/frittering away my time on the internet 

BGB is my bread and butter. It's always there to go back to. Let's see what T does for you.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 29, 2010)

at least an ebook and i can help with it . then also contest book ...cause i am tech guru. so this can happen if u want it and extra income ..cause i would buy both books especially single digits: contest prep book 

learning how to make android app now 



Built said:


> LOL - I gotta write something that pays me, don't I. Too damned busy with the day job/life/frittering away my time on the internet
> 
> BGB is my bread and butter. It's always there to go back to. Let's see what T does for you.


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2010)

Noted.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 5, 2011)

gang for those still following ..first of all thanks ..and uber thanks to BUILT ... here is my log under Team T ..please join me 

Team T Supa Spence Log


----------

